# Death Note - Live Action



## twiztedchild (Nov 22, 2008)

I just rented the Death Note Live Action movie from netflix and man it was badass for a moive based on an Anime based on a Manga 

Here is two pics from the movie:












and her is the movie poster: (sorry it is small was the only pic I could find)





Now the guy on the left is the guy that plays "Light" and the guy on the right plays "L" 

the guy that plays "L" does it soo well also if anyone has ever seen the Anime just by how that guy acts is weird. the guy playing him makes it seem he is "L"

the to pics from the movie ,the first two I posted, are mainly of the "God Of Death" or "Shinigami" fucking awesome ass movie if anyone likes that kind of stuff or likes the anime I say rent this movie if you can. I think it was made in 2006 though but just now came to the state maybe.  but it is dubbed in English or you can watch it in Japanese with the subtitles. 

I gave it


----------



## Naren (Nov 23, 2008)

I've never seen the animation, but I have read the comic series and seen both of the live action movies (I haven't seen the L: Change The World movie because it looks cheezy, although my girlfriend wants to rent it). I actually preferred the live action movies to the comics. They're both really dark, but I liked how much darker it got when they were real people instead of drawings.

I liked Death Note more than Death Note 2. Although I thought the ending to Death Note 2 was awesome and appropriate.

(By the way, I had no idea that movies like this were even released overseas).


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 23, 2008)

I saw this in HMV the other day, I might rent it out as I loved the Anime series.


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 23, 2008)

Naren said:


> I've never seen the animation, but I have read the comic series and seen both of the live action movies (I haven't seen the L: Change The World movie because it looks cheezy, although my girlfriend wants to rent it). I actually preferred the live action movies to the comics. They're both really dark, but I liked how much darker it got when they were real people instead of drawings.
> 
> I liked Death Note more than Death Note 2. Although I thought the ending to Death Note 2 was awesome and appropriate.
> 
> (By the way, I had no idea that movies like this were even released overseas).



I was surpised it was released also  But yeah I never saw the Comic just the Anime, Bt I should see if I can find the second ne now  

Is there movies total? "Death Note" "Death Note 2" and "L: Change the World"

and yea I liked the movies alot I want to buy it to keep 


By the way Naren what is "Consumme Favour"??


----------



## Despised_0515 (Nov 23, 2008)

That Shinigami kinda reminds me of Marla from Fight Club


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 23, 2008)

I used to watch Death Note because my friend said it was good, and it was. Its just that eventually watching it on youtube became a pain in the ass


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 23, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> I used to watch Death Note because my friend said it was good, and it was. Its just that eventually watching it on youtube became a pain in the ass



Get cable  and watch it on demand Like me  plus it is one adult swim on I think saturdays

By the way I just found the 2nd movie on Netflix  Now I wait for it to come and I have waittill Feb of 2009.  But I cant wait


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 23, 2008)

I saw about half or so of that first movie. I didn't really like it, personally. Also, there was something about the acting of the guy who played L that kind of irked me. Everyone keeps saying how great it is, though, so I may have to give it another chance.


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 23, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I saw about half or so of that first movie. I didn't really like it, personally. Also, there was something about the acting of the guy who played L that kind of irked me. Everyone keeps saying how great it is, though, so I may have to give it another chance.



You might wantto watch a Death Note Anime Episode to find out wha is so great about him  that guy nails "L" man. Im sure you could find some stuff on youtube about the anime. if not you might be able to find it at [adult swim] - Intro

Check it out 

also if you dont want to look for the video section then click this one [adult swim] : Adult Swim Video and goto Action then Death Note


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 23, 2008)

I actually watched the whole anime in Japanese as it was coming out every week. I thought it was great aside from the last episode or two.


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 23, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I actually watched the whole anime in Japanese as it was coming out every week. I thought it was great aside from the last episode or two.



I see. well I think the guy that played L in the movie nailed him pretty good. Like the way he holds the phones and eats stuff. 

But I don't know I guess some acters just irk people right?


----------



## Naren (Nov 24, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I was surpised it was released also  But yeah I never saw the Comic just the Anime, Bt I should see if I can find the second ne now
> 
> Is there movies total? "Death Note" "Death Note 2" and "L: Change the World"
> 
> and yea I liked the movies alot I want to buy it to keep



Yeah, those are the three live action movies. 



twiztedchild said:


> By the way Naren what is "Consumme Favour"??



 Dunno. I don't speak French.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 24, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Get cable  and watch it on demand Like me  plus it is one adult swim on I think saturdays
> 
> By the way I just found the 2nd movie on Netflix  Now I wait for it to come and I have waittill Feb of 2009.  But I cant wait


I dont even use my tv with digital cable at all. I only use it for the 360, my brother uses cable alot though 



Naren said:


> Dunno. I don't speak French.



It means "eat please" i think. I took french till grade 8 

But i take spanish


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 24, 2008)

Loved the anime, could only watch about 20 minutes of the movie before I had to shut it off. I felt embarrassed I even tried to watch this travesty of a movie. Some things just do NOT translate well to live action. At least the Fist of the North Star live action movie was so bad it was good. This was just bad. Really bad.


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 24, 2008)

Naren said:


> Dunno. I don't speak French.



I thought you might know because it is a Japanese movie and the bag of chips Light was eatting had Kanji on it 



Stealthtastic said:


> I dont even use my tv with digital cable at all. I only use it for the 360, my brother uses cable alot though


Start using it 


Stealthtastic said:


> It means "eat please" i think. I took french till grade 8
> 
> But i take spanish


So, it is "Eat Please" Flavoured Chips???





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Loved the anime, could only watch about 20 minutes of the movie before I had to shut it off. I felt embarrassed I even tried to watch this travesty of a movie. Some things just do NOT translate well to live action. At least the Fist of the North Star live action movie was so bad it was good. This was just bad. Really bad.



well, that is true about alot of movies made from Anime/Game/Comics (Daredevil  The First "Hulk" movie  ) but I only seen like 4 episodes of the anime so far  I plan on seeing more if I can ever catch them on Adult swim of if they put it on Demand


----------



## Naren (Nov 24, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I thought you might know because it is a Japanese movie and the bag of chips Light was eatting had Kanji on it



I'm an American and sometimes they use Spanish or French in American or British movies. Doesn't mean that I understand what they're saying either. 



twiztedchild said:


> So, it is "Eat Please" Flavoured Chips???



AHHHHH!  I'm guessing that you wrote it wrong. And it's not "Consumme Favour" (which is just nonsense to me), but is "Consomme Flavour."

This is the number one most popular potato chip flavor in Japan:

Consommé - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 24, 2008)

Naren said:


> I'm an American and sometimes they use Spanish or French in American or British movies. Doesn't mean that I understand what they're saying either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah, Yea I figured I misspelled it  so what does it taste like?


----------



## Naren (Nov 24, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Ah, Yea I figured I misspelled it  so what does it taste like?



 They taste like that soup.

These are the most popular Consomme potato chips (which are made by Calbee).


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 24, 2008)

Naren said:


> They taste like that soup.
> 
> These are the most popular Consomme potato chips (which are made by Calbee).



Cool. I like that Potato guy in the bottem corner. 


By th way what does the L: Change the World About?


----------



## estabon37 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry. Just saw Death Note 2 on Friday, thought it was pretty cool. Is the series better/worse/about the same? It all opinion obviously, but......

We're really lucky here in Australia. In spite of only having 5 free-to-air TV stations, one of them (SBS) plays lots of international shows and movies. A few years back Neon Genesis Evangelion was primetime viewing. We've also got Madman Entertainment as a distributor for most anime and non-English films so it's one stop for all the awesome you can handle!


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 30, 2008)

estabon37 said:


> Sorry. Just saw Death Note 2 on Friday, thought it was pretty cool. Is the series better/worse/about the same? It all opinion obviously, but......
> 
> We're really lucky here in Australia. In spite of only having 5 free-to-air TV stations, one of them (SBS) plays lots of international shows and movies. A few years back Neon Genesis Evangelion was primetime viewing. We've also got Madman Entertainment as a distributor for most anime and non-English films so it's one stop for all the awesome you can handle!



well the anime tells you more then the movies do. and then the Manga tells you even more. but I think that it is like that with any movie/tv show/Comic series. I found a website that sell the Anime though DEATH NOTE - U.S. Official Anime Site When I get some cash I might pick them up


----------



## Misanthropy (Dec 1, 2008)

I watched the anime which was pretty good, Have yet to see the live action though.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 1, 2008)

Misanthropy said:


> I watched the anime which was pretty good, Have yet to see the live action though.



you should it is pretty good. Even though there is alot of stuff missing that is in the Anime and the Manga but it is still good, at least to me anyways


----------



## Dark Aegis (Dec 1, 2008)

Just saw the first one the other day, I thought it was pretty good. I love the part where the one guy gets drilled by the bus.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 1, 2008)

Dark Aegis said:


> Just saw the first one the other day, I thought it was pretty good. I love the part where the one guy gets drilled by the bus.



you mean where he runs off the bus and gets hit by the SUV?  yeah I like that part, with Ryuk looking at him saying "You can see me?"


----------

